# LED TAILS INSTALLED



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

no pics.
code works
HOLLA AT CHO BOY

central electronics
coding
help with long coding
Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light
Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 - dimming rear standlight
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated

Hatch line to tap is Grey with brown stripe

*Harness pin outs for outer tails:*
*Passanger side*
Car side -> Tail light side
1 -> 1
2 -> 3
3 ->2&5
4 ->6
*Driver side*
Car side -> tail light side
1 -> 2
2 -> 1&6
3 -> 3
4 -> 5

*Inner tails:*
*Passanger side*
Car side-> tail light side
1 -> 3
2 -> 5
3 -> 7
Taillight side pin 1 is 12V. It has some kind of capicator on it.
*Link to outer tail install:*
http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html
*Inner tail install*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027491

2 screws need to be taken out:
then just tuck the wires in the little wire holder thingys

_Modified by tpsolid at 7:35 PM 10-16-2008_


_Modified by irishpride at 9:57 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*

jealous....pics tp


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

not enought time to hook up hatch lights


_Modified by irishpride at 9:57 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

care damnit


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

ho sweeeeeet








now go hook up the hatch lights and post pictures again


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

looks good. weird without the inners done, but cant rush it.
what happens if u straight plug and play? I havent been keeping up on the LED thread and VAG'n


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

imma do the wiring tomorrow after work.
my dad id gonna freak out tomorrow morning seeing the interior of my car. 
i think if you do strait hookup w/o vag com it will light up the bulbs


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

thats what I had thought. Though I dont mind it, I'd rather it without. Obviously.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

vag is easy takes abuot 30 seconds to do


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

TP your my favorite...here is your cookie


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

$hit, i can't believe how much difference a taillight could make... car looks far more defined http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_









help me install mine sean? <3


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_
help me install mine sean? <3

Fo sho


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

chris dont know it, but he's helpin me on mine. haha.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

we should have a small gtg at night time


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mkim)*

Drew and I finished installing ours. Looks so good it hurts.








This shot got a litte messed up but you get the idea.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks good fellas!!! Excited!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Looks good fellas!!! Excited!

x2!
I really hope my harnesses will work with this code so I don't have to buy Kufatec's


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
x2!
I really hope my harnesses will work with this code so I don't have to buy Kufatec's









So, that code posted won't work for you?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
So, that code posted won't work for you?









The coding should work. *fingers crossed*


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_So, that code posted won't work for you?









I'll find out after work tonight 
*fingers crossed*


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_









Is the inner tail portion dimly lit in this pic...or is it just the lighting?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_
Is the inner tail portion dimly lit in this pic...or is it just the lighting?


It's the lighting. They look perfect in person.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

when? where? how? what? why??????
Now I'm gonna be lookin around for euro tail A3s, wondering why mine isn't on yet...sh*ttttttttttttttt travelin for work sucks when there's so much to do at homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....
EURO TAILS LOOKING GOOD GUYS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_










-_-


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_-_-

lol
asians will understand


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
lol
asians will understand









Well then, BlownM3 is officially an "asian" from the rear!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
Well then, BlownM3 is officially an "asian" from the rear!









whatcha doin behind BlownM3?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
whatcha doin behind BlownM3? 

If he's asian from the rear, does that mean that he has no ass?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

OMG.....








is it required to have the euro switch to have only the outer portion lit? Or can i just hook these babies up and VAG it to work?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_OMG.....








is it required to have the euro switch to have only the outer portion lit? Or can i just hook these babies up and VAG it to work?

vag code top of page


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_OMG.....








is it required to have the euro switch to have only the outer portion lit? Or can i just hook these babies up and VAG it to work?

Euro switch is not required. It's only needed if you want to activate the rear fogs with vagcom and be able to turn them on.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Let me see if I've got this swap straight in my head:
Euro tails + Adapter + vagcom + Tap Line in hatch = Euro goodness


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Let me see if I've got this swap straight in my head:
Euro tails + Adapter + vagcom + Tap Line in hatch = Euro goodness 

YEAAAAAAAAAA MONNNNNNNNN WE BE JAMON


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Let me see if I've got this swap straight in my head:
Euro tails + Adapter + vagcom + Tap Line in hatch = Euro goodness 

yep


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*

Fantastic!!! are u using the bulb in the inners as a brake light or a fog??? Are you using kufatec harnesses??


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (marty.ag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marty.ag* »_Fantastic!!! are u using the bulb in the inners as a brake light or a fog??? Are you using kufatec harnesses??

the bulb on the hatch is used as brake light and fog light.
yes we are aall using kunfac harness. well the group buy people are


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
the bulb on the hatch is used as brake light and fog light.
yes we are aall using kunfac harness. well the group buy people are

yep


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*

SWEEEEEETT


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (marty.ag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marty.ag* »_SWEEEEEETT
















Very SWEEEEEETT! Post pics.


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*

Ok just finished installing my inner lamps, and it seems that they are lit they way everone wants them 
just the two bulbs in each outer lamp that is lit, was this the way everyone elses lamps were lit after install with no coding changes????


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (marty.ag)*

Jealous .....Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Euro switch is not required. It's only needed if you want to activate the rear fogs with vagcom and be able to turn them on.

So without the switch my rear fogs turn on when? sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_
So without the switch my rear fogs turn on when? sorry for my ignorance.

no switch = no rear fogs broseph


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_
So without the switch my rear fogs turn on when? sorry for my ignorance.

nevar!!!! yea, you need the euro switch & vagCom to activate the rear fogs.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
nevar!!!! yea, you need the euro switch & vagCom to activate the rear fogs.


Yep.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

Can someone take a clear picture showing no bulbs lit except for the led ring on the inner and outer taillights?
Thanks guys, just hate to pop everything open again if I can't get the coding to take the way I want!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_Can someone take a clear picture showing no bulbs lit except for the led ring on the inner and outer taillights?
Thanks guys, just hate to pop everything open again if I can't get the coding to take the way I want!

I'll take one tonight for you Jason. 
Coding and harnesses definitely work. Will post evidence tonight.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I'll take one tonight for you Jason. 
Coding and harnesses definitely work. Will post evidence tonight.









heh, hells yeah. a new 'subject' is making an appearance


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_Can someone take a clear picture showing no bulbs lit except for the led ring on the inner and outer taillights?
Thanks guys, just hate to pop everything open again if I can't get the coding to take the way I want!

The problem is in the coding unless you made harnesses and crossed up the wiring.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_Can someone take a clear picture showing no bulbs lit except for the led ring on the inner and outer taillights?
Thanks guys, just hate to pop everything open again if I can't get the coding to take the way I want!

Evidence for the non-believers:








Wide shot








Inner light








Outer light


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

eagerly waiting for mine ... i really wish i had tracking #


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

"shun the non-believers"


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

i need these so badly


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_"shun the non-believers"

You sound like Sarah Palin.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
You sound like Sarah Palin.

Charlie.... 1 min 20 seconds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus


_Modified by krazyboi at 10:13 PM 10/15/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Charlie.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus

Too funny.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Do the bottom portion of the lights do anything??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Do the bottom portion of the lights do anything??

They flash a "Back The F*** Up" sign.
Yea, I'm curious too...perhaps rear fog?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Nextman)*

BTW, these lights are insanely BRIGHT when you're on the break. Terje was 150 yards away and hit his brake and it was blinding and wicked intense.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

the lower part is just a reflector


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_BTW, these lights are insanely BRIGHT when you're on the break. Terje was 150 yards away and hit his brake and it was blinding and wicked intense. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif excellent. blinding bi-xenons, blinding led project, blinding HID fogs...and now blinding tail lights. I'm complete!
btw, anyone install these w/ the euro switch? do the rear fogs work?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif excellent. blinding bi-xenons, blinding led project, blinding HID fogs...and now blinding tail lights. I'm complete!
btw, anyone install these w/ the euro switch? do the rear fogs work?

yes rear fogs work. the driver side hatch bulb lights up


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
yes rear fogs work. the driver side hatch bulb lights up

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet...those will be set to 100% for fogs!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Just installed the4ringer's set. Looks awesome on the ocean blue.
Evidence of awesomeness:


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

dammit ... way to tease my OB lol


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

just wait, ill post up some pics in a bit. gotta finish a mag ad


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

I can't wait to get these... Its great when group buys actually come together
The lights do look fantastic on Blue...Scale of one to ten how hard do you think it would be to change out the LED to a different color? Not that I want to but it could be done. Any color that is complementary to RED. 6k LED might look interesting but any other color would be a cop magnet
Eagerly awaiting my set


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I can't wait to get these... Its great when group buys actually come together

totally agree. need 100% cooperation between organizer & buyers. i got stiffed by a kid and have 3 items that he bought from me on a group buy. he now has to sell stuff to get money to pay me. whyTF would you agree to a GB if you don't have money ready?!?!?!







next time, i'ma get $ first...lesson learned.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
totally agree. need 100% cooperation between organizer & buyers. i got stiffed by a kid and have 3 items that he bought from me on a group buy. he now has to sell stuff to get money to pay me. whyTF would you agree to a GB if you don't have money ready?!?!?!







next time, i'ma get $ first...lesson learned.

There's an awful lotta kids on these forums, aren't there? CASH first! I wouldn't take anything else.







I feel old...tp looks 17.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (grubble)*

Fronted cash for about 6 ppl. All paid on delivery! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No issues


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_dammit ... way to tease my OB lol


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

Bump updated 1st post


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_Bump updated 1st post

Nice!


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

I can hear from you all that the installation seem to be quite easy...is it possible for someone to show a pic on how the splicing procedure done?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

splicing use this


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

pics tonight when i get home, gotta realign the hatch cover


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_pics tonight when i get home, gotta realign the hatch cover

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

uhh heres a bad pic.










_Modified by tpsolid at 12:20 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_uhh heres a bad pic.









_Modified by tpsolid at 12:20 PM 10-16-2008_

Looks nice and clean.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)




----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

no tap splice for me, I just exposed the wire.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

wow man did u really have to cut that much off?
tap would have been a 5 second thing


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I was told (by the sales dude at The Source) that the tap would not offer as good contact, so yea. He also said some stuff about overheating issues, but with a 12v power source, I don't think that'd be an issue.
I cut more than necessary


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

the tap shuold be fine. no overheating yet lol...unlike my LED DRL overheating resistors


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

I also spliced. So far so good, LOL.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok I'll be honest -- I'm terrible with electronic DIYs. Has anyone in the LA area completed their install? I don't have a vag-com tool either so I'm sure that doesn't help. Waiting on a full DIY so maybe it'll help things up for me.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*

My set just hit the front door...Any write up yet. Still gotta find one of the guys in town with a can-hex vag com set up...Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

does this help?
The missing parts are filled in on the first post in this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027491


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

goto the diy for the euro tails DIY. inner tails are easy .
pop the 2 big caps off. 
1 10mm nut need to be unscrewed, not all the way just to the end. then push it outwards
put new one back on clip the end onto the hatch first then push the rest in. then screw the nut back in 
2 torx screws on the pull down handle. unscrew those
pull the cover off they are held on via clips
you will hear snapping of the clips un hinging the hatch
then find the cable its in the middle where the plate bulbs would most likely be.
unhook the connector
cut the the black tape
locate grey with brown stripe wire.
use quick splice and splice both the cables to it.
you will need to hook up the 2 cables together then u can connect to the plug.
pics later on


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_does this help?
The missing parts are filled in on the first post in this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027491

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*

You did a great job, here is a picture of the 2009 A3 tail lights on the showroom floor, your look exactly the same.
http://iamaudi.com/a3-tube-style-taillighting
Keep up the good work.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (iamaudi)*

Looks much better with the white strip IMO


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Damn it It doesnt seem like I have a good 12v source... I have tapped the same wire but neither of the inside tails are lighting up. 
I wonder if this is the same 12v source that feeds the trunk 12v outlet cause that one doesn't work anymore... Neither does the one under the arm rest








Anyone have A FUSE Box Diagram...Trying to figure out if I blew a fuse for that 12v source It stopped working after using one of those in car inverters for a couple of hours


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 5:54 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Hey guys what happens when you connect the inside tails with out the 12v power source??
I'm wondering if my harnesses are correct because the 12v loose wire is pretty short and needs to be extended and once I did extend it and connected it to the grey/brown wire nothing lights up and I get all the bulb out warnings no revers no breaks etc...
What do you think guys I need help. I feel silly because usually I have no problem with this kind of stuff


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 6:29 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Hey guys what happens when you connect the inside tails with out the 12v power source??
I'm wondering if my harnesses are correct because the 12v loose wire is pretty short and needs to be extended and once I did extend it and connected it to the grey/brown wire nothing lights up and I get all the bulb out warnings no revers no breaks etc...
What do you think guys I need help. I feel silly because usually I have no problem with this kind of stuff

_Modified by Rub-ISH at 6:29 PM 10-16-2008_


The extra wire on the harnesses is short and needs to be extended. Make sure that your connections are solid. Also, make sure that you plug the connector back in so the License plate works. The 12v source doesn't work if the connector isn't plugged back into the license plate thingy. If this still doesn't fix your issue -- you may have mixed up the left and right harnesses. Try switching them. This happened to me -- Doh. Good luck.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

I have done everything I can think besides the left and right harness thing...how do you tell them apart?
The Strange part is that the new inner tails will not light up at all doesn't matter if the 12v source is connected or not. The old inner tail still work just fine. I think that my harnesses are A) either flipped incorrectly or B) just wired improperly
Just got off the phone with Chris Tere_77 and he said that on his own set the inner tails should still lite up without the 12v just not the LED light bar
What gives...I don't want to have to tear these harnesses apart but it seems like my only option. Its gonna have to wait for tomorrow how ever











_Modified by Rub-ISH at 7:15 PM 10-16-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

u prolly put the left harness on the right side and right harness on the left side.. the harness are different on each side


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

switch the harness around first then if no work check 1st post for harness pin outs


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

GRRR- if i was able to afford this new tails- i would have been done by now and driving around town--- 

e


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i updated post 1


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I have done everything I can think besides the left and right harness thing...how do you tell them apart?
The Strange part is that the new inner tails will not light up at all doesn't matter if the 12v source is connected or not. The old inner tail still work just fine. I think that my harnesses are A) either flipped incorrectly or B) just wired improperly
Just got off the phone with Chris Tere_77 and he said that on his own set the inner tails should still lite up without the 12v just not the LED light bar
What gives...I don't want to have to tear these harnesses apart but it seems like my only option. Its gonna have to wait for tomorrow how ever









_Modified by Rub-ISH at 7:15 PM 10-16-2008_

This happened on my install. Swapped l/r and nothing lit up at all. Did the swap and presto!


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*

borrowing vag com on sunday, i'm still unsure how to input the new code! is there not just a new code that can be inserted or does it have to be altered like 1st post cos i'm not sure how to change"bytes to Dec (wtf) and all that"


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (marty.ag)*

should have said i understand that a byte is a hexadecimal character, and that the vag com adress is (09 Cent. Elect) but then i get lost,
****, confusing myself with science, 
when i asked the dealer he just laughed and asked why i has messing with a nearly new car!!!!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (marty.ag)*

wth, tell your dealer because these tail lights are ****ing amazing






















When you go into 09 central elec, click on "long coding", once you are there, you can access each individual byte of the long coding. In certain bytes, such as byte 09, you have another option below the long coding to change the decimal value. You will see a box that says Dec: ____ and the "___" is where you enter the value that tpsolid posted in the first post of this thread. 
Look at this screenshot of byte 00:








you see where it says "Ascii"? In byte 09, it will look similar, but instead of "Ascii" it will say "Dec" and the box beside it is where you input the decimal value. Then you click on any other box so that the change can be noted, then exit that screen, click "Do it!" on the next screen and the new coding is saved, done!


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*









Mine doesn't seem as bright as others. Maybe it's just the lighting?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

during the day its not bright


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (decade2000)*

Mine just landed yesterday. I'll get after it tomorrow, but seeing that we are both in SD area, do you have a VAG?
If so chance we could work something out?
They look waaaay nice, btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (decade2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decade2000* »_








Mine doesn't seem as bright as others. Maybe it's just the lighting?

looks pretty sexy on silver. my name is Jay and I approve this message. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (decade2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decade2000* »_Mine doesn't seem as bright as others. Maybe it's just the lighting?

look good!
oh yea, I played with brightness via byte 12 decimal value........ you guys put it at 36, I threw it up to 100








But I only did that because my inners were brighter than the outers, this evened them out, or so it appears.
I dunno, play with byte 12's decimal value yourselves, helps to sit behind your car as you click "do it!"


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (kwanja_a3)*

WAY HEY, THANKS Kwanja, cant wait to sort this out myself


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_Mine just landed yesterday. I'll get after it tomorrow, but seeing that we are both in SD area, do you have a VAG?
If so chance we could work something out?
They look waaaay nice, btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


PM'd


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (decade2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decade2000* »_








Mine doesn't seem as bright as others. Maybe it's just the lighting?

This looks damn nice on silver! Not as bright to me either. Like kwanja sez, play with the brightness value. I don't think I'm going to like 100% bright either but just enough to be visible at night and not get into trouble w/authorities.


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*









I love how at certain angles, like this one, the lighting almost looks like it's brushed on. Very cool.
Huge props to Drew for the GBand Terje for the install help--he can do them in his sleep.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (acrobaticfish)*

Tails working properly...harnesses were just reversed...Damn I feel silly. 
Now I just need to dig up a Can bus Vag com


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (decade2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decade2000* »_

PM'd









PM'd back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Tails working properly...harnesses were just reversed...Damn I feel silly. 
Now I just need to dig up a Can bus Vag com

Glad it all got worked out Rub-ISH.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have a VAG-Com tool but I was curious just to see how it'd light up anyway so I connected the outer tail (w/ GB harness) and the LEDs didn't even light up.








Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_I don't have a VAG-Com tool but I was curious just to see how it'd light up anyway so I connected the outer tail (w/ GB harness) and the LEDs didn't even light up.







Does this happen to anyone else?

you will need to to do OEMPLUS way to have led light up


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_I don't have a VAG-Com tool but I was curious just to see how it'd light up anyway so I connected the outer tail (w/ GB harness) and the LEDs didn't even light up.







Does this happen to anyone else?

that's strange, the harness from the GB are Kufatec harnesses and they should light up all the taillights including the LEDs, without any programming. Are you sure you didn't use the left harness in the right tail light or vice versa?


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_during the day its not bright

Can people still see you brake?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Can people still see you brake?

yes, when you brake all 6 tail light bulbs light up at 100% brightness, as well as the most important one, the upper middle brake light at the top of the hatch.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

My brake lights are bright as hell.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok I must have mixed up the left/right harnesses. I'll try it again tonight and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_Ok I must have mixed up the left/right harnesses. I'll try it again tonight and see if it makes a difference.

Let us know if it gets worked out. And please provide visual evidence.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
This looks damn nice on silver!


Patiently waiting delivery...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Patiently waiting delivery...

Has it arrived yet?


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*

Finally!
Thanks everyone for your input on the coding/pinouts--now my tails look "normal" haha. 
To think, just a few weeks ago we didn't even know what they were supposed to look like lit up!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_Finally!
Thanks everyone for your input on the coding/pinouts--now my tails look "normal" haha. 
To think, just a few weeks ago we didn't even know what they were supposed to look like lit up!

Great!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Patiently waiting delivery...

Have they arrived yet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Have they arrived yet?

Patiently waiting delivery...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Patiently waiting delivery...

Have they arrived yet?
(I'll stop now BTW)


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Patiently waiting delivery...

keep refreshing you tracking ID number!!!
Oh wait... you don't have one!
(I'll stop now BTW)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (kwanja_a3)*

Tracking numbers take all the suspense out it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Tracking numbers take all the suspense out it.

But it makes the fun of pushing F5 a lot!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Tracking numbers take all the suspense out it.

really? Isn't it suspenseful to continuously refresh the page, hoping to get an update that the shipping company has entered a new city/state with your package, bringing it one step closer to your front door?!?!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
really? Isn't it suspenseful to continuously refresh the page, hoping to get an update that the shipping company has entered a new city/state with your package, bringing it one step closer to your front door?!?!









I'm talking old school suspense. Like you're in the dark until you open the door and 2' tall scary leprechaun jumps out and kills you or something suspense.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

got the tails & installed 'em. all that's left is properly wiring up the inners ... 
looks gangsta ... happy
thx drew


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_got the tails & installed 'em. all that's left is properly wiring up the inners ... 
looks gangsta ... happy
thx drew









patiently waiting delivery. perhaps that means i'll get mine today?!?!?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've ran out of patience...








Thanks brotha Drew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_I've ran out of patience...








Thanks brotha Drew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

YAY THEY'RE HERE NOW INSTALL THEM AT LUNCH


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
YAY THEY'RE HERE NOW INSTALL THEM AT LUNCH









No vagcom...still install?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yes install. dont break rubber


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Why couldn't someone just gets some tape that is mirrored on the inside and red on the outside and tape up all but the outer edge of the tail light. This would only let the light shine out at the outer perimeter, simulating this LED glow tube look.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Confucius say "break rubber cause big problems".
so, install lights...harness will still light up, just have the center bulb issue for now. si?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

no, inner light led tube will not light up. bulb work fine
oh wait we tested it after we vagcom the car... so i do not know what will happen


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_so, install lights...harness will still light up, just have the center bulb issue for now. si?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Why couldn't someone just gets some tape that is mirrored on the inside and red on the outside and tape up all but the outer edge of the tail light. This would only let the light shine out at the outer perimeter, simulating this LED glow tube look.

Ghetto


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

wired up inner ... vag'd ... happy
can't wait for the evening lol


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Ghetto 
You have to do it to see how it looks. I say mirrored mylar with 10% transmission on on side and those red tail light tapes on the outside. Who in the ghetto who can't find any other LED tail light to snatch is willing to try this?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
YAY THEY'RE HERE NOW INSTALL THEM AT LUNCH









X2


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_wired up inner ... vag'd ... happy
can't wait for the evening lol

Do I need to ask you to post pics?


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Woo Hoo...East Coast checking in with tails received!!!!!
The box was all dented to hell...I guess the FRAGILE stickers weren't evident enough....that said...cargo is fine.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

My outers are on, no trouble....but im confused about the splicing and wrapping the 2 inner tail wires around the grey/brown wire. Does anybody actually have a close-up picture of the 2 inner tail wires wrapped around the brown wire? also how should i go about taping this? electrical tape? Im such a noob at this electrical stuff....PLEASE HELP









-also where do you buy a splicer??


_Modified by Nextman at 2:26 PM 10-21-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i used tap from kragens, or autozone watever u guys have on east coast.
connect the 2 wires together and another to it
then the 3rd wire goes to the trunk lights. use tap to tap the wire on the connector. check previous pages for the pics


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_i used tap from kragens, or autozone watever u guys have on east coast.
connect the 2 wires together and another to it
then the 3rd wire goes to the trunk lights. use tap to tap the wire on the connector. check previous pages for the pics

yep


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
patiently waiting delivery. perhaps that means i'll get mine today?!?!?!









Are they installed yet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Are they installed yet?

i fail. work has been busy as *****.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Do I need to ask you to post pics?

lol no ... will do later tonight ... car's dirty tho ...


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW okay.....so i took the plastic screw off my right outer tailight to realign it, and my screwdriver totally shredded the thing to bits.....its no longer a flat head screw its more like a torn gaping-huge hole screw lol. Its wierd because i used the exact same screwdriver as i used to remove it the first time.....I think i twisted too hard or something. Anyways i think i need a socket wrench to fit around the entire thing, does anybody know wat size it is? None of the sockets in my entire tool case fit around it.









Im so discouraged i dont even want to try at the inners anymore...


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (Nextman)*

Metric, 6 or 8 I think.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*

inner 10mm deep
outer 13mm


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

hahaha which is it??

Also how did u guys extend your inner harnesses to reach the 12v? I wasnt even aware till now that this needed to be done...


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_hahaha which is it??

Also how did u guys extend your inner harnesses to reach the 12v? I wasnt even aware till now that this needed to be done...









outer tails use 14mm socket
hatch tails use 10mm socket
use wire to extend


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
outer tails use 14mm socket
hatch tails use 10mm socket
use wire to extend

use electric tape or taps to connect


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks tp and terje, I love you.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nextman)*


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

can u imagine if mcaine wins...........


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yea, she could be next president?!?!?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_yea, she could be next president?!?!?

Im a Palin Knight.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Do I need to ask you to post pics?

here ya go


















_Modified by whizbang18T at 2:14 AM 10/22/2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

blue power!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
here ya go

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
here ya go

















awesome! perhaps whaden and i will have pics up tomorrow night...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Drew and I were mentioning last night how ridiculously bright the brake lights are. What do you all think? Do you think that the brightness should be turned down?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

how do turn it down?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Should be able to do that with VagCom, eh?


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Drew and I were mentioning last night how ridiculously bright the brake lights are. What do you all think? Do you think that the brightness should be turned down?

I wish I knew....Still have to hook up with a local vag com.








The jewels arrived safely (Thanks Drew), install went off well. I chose to solder my 12v connection, then wrapped it tight with tape. Of course I ended up having to switch the cables around, but it all tucked away nicely.
Shout out to decade2000! Yo, bro I'm drooling to get vagcom'd.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_
I wish I knew....Still have to hook up with a local vag com.








The jewels arrived safely (Thanks Drew), install went off well. I chose to solder my 12v connection, then wrapped it tight with tape. Of course I ended up having to switch the cables around, but it all tucked away nicely.
Shout out to decade2000! Yo, bro I'm drooling to get vagcom'd.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks real good!


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

Finally got mine in fully, the socket was actually a 13mm or 1/2 size socket for the outers. But theyre in now so its all good! Im in the same boat as Coastal, everything is in and shakin but no vagcom-goodness yet : [[[[[


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mine are still in a box after 2 days. Can you believe it?!?!


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*

Funny a$$ storry tho, i locked my keys in my hatch accidentaly today. I was wiring the tails at my friends driveway, when of my friends came out and asked to see it, without thinking i closed the hatch. 3 seconds later *beep*, all the doors had locked. My spare keys were 2hrs away in Tampa.....so luckily I called audi and theyre 24hr roadside assis. got to me in less than 20 minutes!!! They did a crazy trick with a wedge+airbag to basically break into my car and use a metal hook to undo my handle.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im having such bad luck lately.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

this is why u leave ur windows open


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Mine are still in a box after 2 days. Can you believe it?!?!

dude give it a go! I got them yesterday and was little lazy but its really not that hard once you make sense of all the DIY's on here


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

hahaha yeah.....i was pissed. I was calling my mom to get my spare and hold the unlock button up to her cellphone, i dunno if the signal will work with our Audi's but ive seen it work in person with my friends Acura RL. Anyways she was at work.....so the experiment didnt work


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_
dude give it a go! I got them yesterday and was little lazy but its really not that hard once you make sense of all the DIY's on here









no fear doing them...just no time really. gonna do it at some point during work tomorrow


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
no fear doing them...just no time really. gonna do it at some point during work tomorrow









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

damn that's hot as hell


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (shagwAg3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagwAg3n* »_damn that's hot as hell

Yes, but not as hot as this:


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Finally got mine in fully, the socket was actually a 13mm or 1/2 size socket for the outers. But theyre in now so its all good! Im in the same boat as Coastal, everything is in and shakin but no vagcom-goodness yet : [[[[[

no pics = didn't happen, right?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_
no pics = didn't happen, right? 

Right. You're learning fast grasshopper.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*

Lights off:








Lights on:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nextman)*

These puppies look hot on every body color.


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Lights off:








Lights on:

















They were totally made for your car!
Between these and your exhaust you are the symbol of awsomeness!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Installed on the East Coast! (me and whaden...yea yea, whaden and i for you grammer geeks). still camera-less...so blackberry it is
































bright as **** when braking


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Installed on the East Coast! (me and whaden...yea yea, whaden and i for you grammer geeks). still camera-less...so blackberry it is
bright as **** when braking


HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




































PS: you guys park like a couple of asians http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
HOLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




































PS: you guys park like a couple of asians http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2 bitches


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Need as much room as possible


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
x2 bitches

i'm still in my lane...just on the line


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

azn drivers like us in CA


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

When you're splicing the outer single wires to the license plate lights, how/where did you guys connect the passenger side to?
It doesn't appear that the passenger side can stretch far enough to tap into the plate lights. *Any more pics would help* LOL


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Vanquish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanquish* »_When you're splicing the outer single wires to the license plate lights, how/where did you guys connect the passenger side to?
It doesn't appear that the passenger side can stretch far enough to tap into the plate lights. *Any more pics would help* LOL

add more wire


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
add more wire

ding! i added more wire to both just for fun.


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

haha makes sense. I'll have to run back to the shop then, *dumb question* what type of wire do I buy exactly?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

18 gauge wire will suffice. then get some 18 gauge "butt connectors" is what i believe they're called. looks like a hollow tube.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_18 gauge wire will suffice. then get some 18 gauge "butt connectors" is what i believe they're called. looks like a hollow tube.

Butt connectors = fun times.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Butt connectors = fun times.

Butt connectors make things happy!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Butt connectors make things happy!









That's the s*** I'm talking about.


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
That's the s*** I'm talking about.









Yeah, Baby!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (whaden)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

wow those look great. Congrats guys.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

Got that vag com action this evening every thing is in full effect


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_
They were totally made for your car!
Between these and your exhaust you are the symbol of awsomeness!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








thx


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Got that vag com action this evening every thing is in full effect


i'm sure you know...pics or it didn't happen


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

mine still arent installed














. i started last night but couldnt finish.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

You and Grubble are the only ones left To install ant. Get'er done bro!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_mine still arent installed














. i started last night but couldnt finish. 

you should now have the wisdom!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









then we all should take pics and post them








edit: brotha drew...whats the count on buyers? dunno if you ever posted.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_














. i started last night but couldnt finish. 

This problem will only get worse with age, I'm afraid








http://www.viagra.com/ 
good luck, my friend!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^ lol


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
This problem will only get worse with age, I'm afraid








http://www.viagra.com/ 
good luck, my friend!









ROFL


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

so how do you dim the brake lights if they're too bright?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_so how do you dim the brake lights if they're too bright?

put lamix tint over it?


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Oh Yea!!








Lunchtime GTG w/ decade2000, vag-com'd and dialed to standing tail light value of 48 instead of 36 (little brighter)!








Big thanks to decade2000 for meeting this old white guy and hooking me up with the killer final look!
I'll take some at dusk and post later tonight.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

how abuot pics of ur gf?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

25ppl got these, FYI


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

HOLY **** $8,750 USD, could have jacked the money


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_25ppl got these, FYI

25 ppl with the brilliant foresight to know how awesome these would look. Anyone else who orders them are just imitators.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_HOLY **** $8,750 USD, could have jacked the money

LOL I did that calculation a while ago and was thinking, damn Drew, what's your credit card limit?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
LOL I did that calculation a while ago and was thinking, damn Drew, what's your credit card limit?









Dear Drew: Can you co-sign my loan for an R8?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
LOL I did that calculation a while ago and was thinking, damn Drew, what's your credit card limit?









i think he baller....i know of 1 baller thats balling.
AMG C43
AMG E55
AMG CLK55
G500
all same time


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_HOLY **** $8,750 USD, could have jacked the money

Wow a fictitious group buy could net some serious profit but an equal amount of enemies for life. I didn't even consider the true figures on the cash required to make that happen. Thanks again Drew


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'm sure you know...pics or it didn't happen









pix to follow when the sun goes down... I actually set my brightness value to 90...gotta compete with the las vegas strip


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

next group buy. take pics of the money and then disappear


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

What do you think...
CHARTER MEMBER *LED TAIL CREW*
We need T-Shirts, limited edition run of 25! 
(XYMOL you payin attention? We need your talents Bro)


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Trust me, it was a lot of cash floating around and I floated for about 7 people!!! But I've been doing this stuff for years and never once been burned, or burned anyone. I bought my FBSW from a guy after 2 emails and a random pic! Stick with enthusiast forums and you're OK. Its ebay and craigslist you gotta be extra careful.
OK. off to a redeye to philly to go to the Game 3 in the rain in philly.
GO PHILLIES! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

when is the socal one gonna happen?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

drew138....where you at or staying? i might be around philly tomorrow


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote »_ I'll take some at dusk and post later tonight. 

Hard to get the hot look at night with a crappy camera...huh?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_
Hard to get the hot look at night with a crappy camera...huh?









these lights look hot anytime!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
these lights look hot anytime!

World's largest X2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

finally, my camera back!








w/ both rear fogs on


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

nahhhhh you don't need the rear fogs Johnny, just turn up the brightness of the LEDs in Byte 12


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_finally, my camera back!








w/ both rear fogs on









How do you turn on both rear fogs? I only have the single rear fog. It makes my car look like it's winking at other cars.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
How do you turn on both rear fogs? I only have the single rear fog. It makes my car look like it's winking at other cars.









its a VAG coding. I forget which byte. Its in Len's document.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
its a VAG coding. I forget which byte. Its in Len's document.








I'll check it out. Been meaning to download that thing anyway.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_







I'll check it out. Been meaning to download that thing anyway. 


Central Electronics - byte 04 - bit 04 set to 1 (or 10 in long code) = both rear fogs active


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_

Central Electronics - byte 04 - bit 04 set to 1 (or 10 in long code) = both rear fogs active

Thanks for facilitating my lazyness KB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Thanks for facilitating my lazyness KB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just bumping our post counts. i couldn't put that code in the first message...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
just bumping our post counts. i couldn't put that code in the first message...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_just bumping our post counts.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I iz so far behind


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I iz so far behind










Yeah you are. Start posting useless stuff like I do.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I iz so far behind









you work too much.

_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_

Yeah you are. Start posting useless stuff like I do.

yea, lots of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














..it'll get there


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_drew138....where you at or staying? i might be around philly tomorrow

kb, sorry I missed the post. Didn't check at all till I got back. Friday RedEye from SFO to PHL, Party all day Sat, Get home from game at 3:00AM , "sleep" for 45 mins, Drive back to PHL, 6:45 AM flight back to SFO. Insane 38 hours. Priceless. Go Phills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
kb, sorry I missed the post. Didn't check at all till I got back. Friday RedEye from SFO to PHL, Party all day Sat, Get home from game at 3:00AM , "sleep" for 45 mins, Drive back to PHL, 6:45 AM flight back to SFO. Insane 38 hours. Priceless. Go Phills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Damn dude. Never too old for rockstar weekends like that.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yea, last nights game was a blow out. Lets see if they can finish it at home.


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I wondered what happened to this thread....it wandered off.








So have we seen all 25?








Had a guy pull in behind me at the gas station...dude, where'd you get the lights? Got lucky, is all I said.
















...now, APR for Christmas!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

its the DEVIL eyes!!!!


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm been lagging, waiting to get hold of a vagcom tool.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CoastalA3+)*

Was it an a3 that pulled behind you?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I need to get some of these. I totally slacked and didn't even know there was a GB.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

LMAOO you serious?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Nextman)*

Yeah I forgot about the thread for a month and it was all over.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

dam that really sucks man, your loss


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

first and will always be first moro blue


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Was it an a3 that pulled behind you?

Oh yea!
A rare sight in my area...another A3!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (curr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curr* »_








first and will always be first moro blue









hot


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
hot

x2. that looks alot like my cars ass since i just finished installing the led license plate bulbs 10min ago.
terje as promised ill post pics tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
x2. that looks alot like my cars ass since i just finished installing the led license plate bulbs 10min ago.
terje as promised ill post pics tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh, the ziza ones? definitely have to post pictures, the one i have now are a little too big fitment so i've kinda stretched the metal tabs of the housing to get the leds in.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
x2. that looks alot like my cars ass since i just finished installing the led license plate bulbs 10min ago.
terje as promised ill post pics tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

FYI -- I issued a bunch of refunds today. I ended up refunding everyone that was due it since I couldn't remember who was generous enough to donate their proceeds. So














for the thoughts.


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_FYI -- I issued a bunch of refunds today. I ended up refunding everyone that was due it since I couldn't remember who was generous enough to donate their proceeds. So














for the thoughts.


Just pay attention to the ones that come back at ya! Brewskies on us bro.
Congratulations on your Philies too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_
Just pay attention to the ones that come back at ya! Brewskies on us bro.
Congratulations on your Philies too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Go Phills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_









here ya go, lemme know watcha think


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
here ya go, lemme know watcha think









...swwweeeeet!
Makes ya want to follow your car around at night, huh? ...just to drink it in!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
here ya go, lemme know watcha think









Wow. THX brotha. Ordering now.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

no porb. def worth 50 bucks i think.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_no porb. def worth 50 bucks i think. 

I agree.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Ant: did you angle them in any specific direction to make them look so bright? Or just aim them down?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
here ya go, lemme know watcha think









Is this the Ziza led from ECS tuning??


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_
Is this the Ziza led from ECS tuning??

yeah


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks good 'ant. gonna try the resistor method maybe tomorrow.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
here ya go, lemme know watcha think









wow those are bright







looks awesome


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

terje I aimed them downwards and yeah they are preety bright. But they look 20 times better in person than in that pic. Lexis don't got **** on my l.p LEDs LOL. Thnx for the compliment kb!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_ Lexis don't got **** on my l.p LEDs LOL.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

thx for the pics man, I think im changing my mind on these....that is a little overly bright. Kinda ricey, imo. In person you said it looked better, but does it look dimmer? I think i might go with some whiter halogens insted, anybody know where i can find some?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

only if we can delete our own posts... i would thread delete this thread for fun


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Just post some naked lady pics or something. That should take care of the thread.


----------



## 2.0TA3 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

do those leds you got come with built in resistors?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (2.0TA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_I think i might go with some whiter halogens insted, anybody know where i can find some?


http://www.hoen-usa.com/
they're whiter, but won't be as white at these LEDs. Same brightness as stock, maybe jst slightly brighter.

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TA3* »_do those leds you got come with built in resistors?

yes.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_thx for the pics man, I think im changing my mind on these....that is a little overly bright. Kinda ricey, imo. In person you said it looked better, but does it look dimmer? I think i might go with some whiter halogens insted, anybody know where i can find some?

like i said they look ALOT better in person. everyone is entitled to their own opinion but in my defense i like to think that i have tastefully modded my car and the lights my opinion arent ricey at all. the led's look like a hotter version of the lexus l.p led's. im just trying not discourage you and others from buying these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

T
_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
like i said they look ALOT better in person. everyone is entitled to their own opinion but in my defense i like to think that i have tastefully modded my car and the lights my opinion arent ricey at all. the led's look like a hotter version of the lexus l.p led's. im just trying not discourage you and others from buying these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why make the license so prominent to the point where it overtakes everything? That is unless you got a custom plate where you want everybody to read what it says. Anyway, in the dark, all the attention should be brought by the LED taillights, not the necessarily ugly plate that everyone has to put on the car.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_

http://www.hoen-usa.com/
they're whiter, but won't be as white at these LEDs. Same brightness as stock, maybe jst slightly brighter.
yes.

The C5W correct? You sure these will work with our a3s kwanja?
And audiant i wasnt trying to knock your ride. Im just saying from your posted pic, it looks to be overly bright. And IMHO is rather a little too obnoxious in its intensity. It just screams "hey look at my aftermarket lighting" to me, and doesnt quite "fit" with the flow of the car. But each to his own, and to me besides these LED's you do have a tastefully modded car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

if too bright use some lamix smoke on the lenses so it will dim it down


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

from the looks of the ziza one, much rather have these leds







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these one have more of a lexus oem look to it rather than having it too bright and purple-ish look to it


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

I would think if this bulb was too bright for some people, you can always turn the LED bulb so that it doesn't point directly down.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Are there any reverse light bulbs that will match these florescentish looking bulbs? If not, people are going to diss you when you shift your car into reverse.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_from the looks of the ziza one, much rather have these leds







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
these one have more of a lexus oem look to it rather than having it too bright and purple-ish look to it

Those look alot dimmer, so youre saying those arent the ziza ones? Which ones are they then...


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

hoen (incandescents) .. if i followed the thread correctly lol


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_hoen (incandescents) .. if i followed the thread correctly lol

haha i dont think you did. Hoen incandescents is wat kwanja recommended however those bulbs deff dont put out that hue that you pictured. Im pretty sure curr has LED bulbs as well but maybe turned them a little like others suggested to dim it down. Ive now become partial on these doing it for me since curr's pics definitely show that it can be done. I dunno, maybe after a couple more people get em in and take pics i can decide http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

let me clarify a few things here,they are not the ziza NOR hoen bulbs, they're some leds "thea3kid" bought online which won't throw a faulty code on the a3 and gtis, but their sizing is not as perfect as the regular bulbs, perhaps they are a few mm bigger in size, but will still definitely fit with a little push (i believe these throw out the same brightness as bmws/lexus)
PS: thea3kid can clarify things out more.


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

two quick pics


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (curr)*

DAMMMMM now that sh!ts hot!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_DAMMMMM now that sh!ts hot!

x2!
what curr and I have are these http://www.umnitza.com/product...=1216
we got the V2 ones but now they have v3 ones which is brighter
you guys should consider these too since imo it gives out more of a lexus/ bmw oem led plate light beam to it. not too dim, not too bright, its just right ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also they are also way cheaper than the ziza ones
beaware though, cause like what curr said it is a few mm bigger so you do have to stretch the metal bracket. However it still works!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_we got the V2 ones but now they have v3 ones which is brighter

for reference, V3 below
















curr: are you KayC on Audizine? If so, thnx for the info


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

^^
noooo i'm not


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
for reference, V3 below
















curr: are you KayC on Audizine? If so, thnx for the info









nice you got them!! hot stuff man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol I'm KayC on Audizine







its just the stupid username I have here on fourtitude is no longer relevant cause Im not a kid anymore haha










_Modified by thea3kid at 11:40 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

bump. guys need your help. what was the stock coding for our stock tails before we changed it for the led's


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

I just got my set in the mail today!!!!! Thanks Drew!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ awesome! good pickup. now when you get VAG'ed...write down your original coding and give it to audiant


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ awesome! good pickup. now when you get VAG'ed...write down your original coding and give it to audiant









thanks kb! bump guys i really need the stock coding. someone help me out.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
thanks kb! bump guys i really need the stock coding. someone help me out.

shold have saved your original coding. i do that for every1's car that i VAG.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
shold have saved your original coding. i do that for every1's car that i VAG.















tp dont even tell me cuz i know lol. real bonehead move. but someone has to have it. bump.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_














tp dont even tell me cuz i know lol. real bonehead move. but someone has to have it. bump. 

I have the original code from my car. Not sure if you want it.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I have the original code from my car. Not sure if you want it.























yea please


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*

Not sure if this will work Ant. So make sure that you copy the code that you have now just in case.
Here you go:
Coding: 018C4F80C014100000181800180000000028FE175C1100


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^ good job terje!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^ good job terje!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

"I taste good."
--Mr.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Not sure if this will work Ant. So make sure that you copy the code that you have now just in case.
Here you go:
Coding: 018C4F80C014100000181800180000000028FE175C1100


thanks terje. so how do i do this? last time i had to go to central electronics etc.. what do i do now?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*

Yeah. Go to central electronics. Then go to coding helper. Then you'll see a long code. Cut and paste the long code over the code that you have and hit the "Do it" button.
Again, I'm not at all positive that this will work. Make sure you copy the old code just in case.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

So I'm way too busy right now to do the DIY of this. I called Audi for an estimate but don't wanna get raped. Do you guys think any german dedicated shop could do it? I've been out of the loop for a while, forgive me. I'm thinking of just printing up the DIY from here and handing it over to a shop. The correct VAG codes would be.....?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

:noob: DIY!!!! its really not that bad. I don't think its really worth the extra cost. Even if you're a :noob:, with the instructions, it'll take you 2 hours max.
Need: lights, harness, extra wire, tap splice(s)


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*

Umm the dealer wouldnt be able to do this for you.....
Besides doing the final VAG-com


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*

ya it's really ez .. i think it took me 45min at most w/o rushing. don't be scared


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_ya it's really ez .. i think it took me 45min at most w/o rushing. don't be scared


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

Another set installed on ODY's car (on the left):
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_Another set installed on ODY's car (on the left):
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Anyone else feel bad for owners when they see an A3 with the 'retro' tails? So sad. These things are sick.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

I don't feel as bad for them, as I do feel happy for all of us








nothing's stopping any of them from upgrading







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

making me jealous!








good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Anyone else feel bad for owners when they see an A3 with the 'retro' tails? So sad. These things are sick.

It makes me feel warm and tingly in my mystery parts.


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Anyone else feel bad for owners when they see an A3 with the 'retro' tails? So sad. These things are sick.

I have the LED's ordered already ....question though? won't all the 09's have this? soon they will be all over the place...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (maudi28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maudi28* »_
I have the LED's ordered already ....question though? won't all the 09's have this? soon they will be all over the place...

Yeah, but they won't have the clear strip. They will be red on the U.S. Spec.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Yeah, but they won't have the clear strip. They will be red on the U.S. Spec.

Along with that, their turn signal indicators are the two filament bulbs on the outer tails that blink red. 
Our indicators are below that in the clear strip, and they blink amber, following the amber blinking that occurs in front, and on the sides of our cars.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

Brainstorm
take me away from the norm
I got to tell you something
this phenomenon
I had to put it in a song
and it goes like
Whoa, *amber *is the color of your energy
whoa, shades of gold displayed naturally
you ought to know what brings me here
you glide through my head blind to fear
and I know why
whoa, *amber *is the color of your energy
whoa, shades of gold displayed naturally
Whoa, *amber *is the color of your energy
whoa, shades of gold displayed naturally
You live too far away
your voice rings like a bell anyway
don't give up your independence
unless it feels so right
nothing good comes easily
sometimes you gotta fight
Whoa, *amber *is the color of your energy
whoa, shades of gold displayed naturally
launched a thousand ships in my heart, so easy
still it's fine from afar, and you know that
whoa, brainstorm take me away from the norm
whoa, I got to tell you something


----------



## gobobbie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Hi Everyone,
First post here so apologies if I'm asking the obvious, have looked through the many threads on LED tail lights and the amazing work you have all done...
Question: I have an 8P Australian A3, which as far as I'm aware has the same tail lights as the Euro version. If I want to upgrade to the LED, do I need to do all the additional vag-com (??) stuff and splicing wires ::noob:: or is that only required for US spec cars?
Any help advice appreciated!!


----------



## francy.net (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gobobbie)*

new look for my car











_Modified by francy.net at 3:10 AM 11/11/2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gobobbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gobobbie* »_Hi Everyone,
First post here so apologies if I'm asking the obvious, have looked through the many threads on LED tail lights and the amazing work you have all done...
Question: I have an 8P Australian A3, which as far as I'm aware has the same tail lights as the Euro version. If I want to upgrade to the LED, do I need to do all the additional vag-com (??) stuff and splicing wires ::noob:: or is that only required for US spec cars?
Any help advice appreciated!!
















can't say for sure, without looking at your coding, but i'm under the impression you'd still have to do the splicing and need the harness.
as for vag-com, we didn't really need to do it either, except to remove that middle bulb from illuminating.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (francy.net)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francy.net* »_new look for my car










_Modified by francy.net at 3:10 AM 11/11/2008_

I just came.


----------



## gobobbie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thanks for the reply... Will look into it further!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Yeah. Go to central electronics. Then go to coding helper. Then you'll see a long code. Cut and paste the long code over the code that you have and hit the "Do it" button.
Again, I'm not at all positive that this will work. Make sure you copy the old code just in case.

So in changing this single long code might undo what I changed to each indvd byte?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_
So in changing this single long code might undo what I changed to each indvd byte?

That's the theory.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
That's the theory.

the long code is simply all the long code helper bytes grouped together in one long string.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys! ill let you know tomorrow if it worked or not


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_thanks guys! ill let you know tomorrow if it worked or not

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Just got a question, when light knob is at 0 and you step on the brake, is the outer ring supposed to light up too? I thought when we stepped on the brake, only the bulbs light up...this only happens when knob is at 0, others have no problem.
Thanks for responding!!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_Just got a question, when light knob is at 0 and you step on the brake, is the outer ring supposed to light up too? I thought when we stepped on the brake, only the bulbs light up...this only happens when knob is at 0, others have no problem.
Thanks for responding!!

what knob?
Anyway, if you follow the instructions exactly as stated in the first post, then you should have the outer LED ring lit all the time, with no other bulbs lit at idle. When you apply the brakes, the two outer filament bulbs and single inner filament bulb will light up at 100% on both sides, as well as the upper middle brake light.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
what knob?
Anyway, if you follow the instructions exactly as stated in the first post, then you should have the outer LED ring lit all the time, with no other bulbs lit at idle. When you apply the brakes, the two outer filament bulbs and single inner filament bulb will light up at 100% on both sides, as well as the upper middle brake light.

What ^^^^ said.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Guess I didn't explain it pretty well... but what I meant is when the light switch is a 0(on default)

_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
what knob?
Anyway, if you follow the instructions exactly as stated in the first post, then you should have the outer LED ring lit all the time, with no other bulbs lit at idle. When you apply the brakes, the two outer filament bulbs and single inner filament bulb will light up at 100% on both sides, as well as the upper middle brake light.

Because when I step on the brake, the filament bulbs turn on with the outer led as well...guess I'll take a pic tonight and show you guys what I mean


_Modified by saulz at 10:37 AM 11/17/2008_


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_Guess I didn't explain it pretty well... but what I meant is when the light switch is a 0(on default)
Because when I step on the brake, the filament bulbs turn on with the outer led as well...guess I'll take a pic tonight and show you guys what I mean

_Modified by saulz at 10:37 AM 11/17/2008_

whenever your car is on, the outer LED ring should be on. Doesn't matter what setting your light switch is set to. Doesn't matter if the brakes are or are not applied.
If this is not the case, then either your coding is incorrect, or the wiring is loose/incorrect.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
whenever your car is on, the outer LED ring should be on. Doesn't matter what setting your light switch is set to. Doesn't matter if the brakes are or are not applied.
If this is not the case, then either your coding is incorrect, or the wiring is loose/incorrect.

yep


----------



## hyperlite9002 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*

Does anyone know where I can get these? PLEASE HELP... I need them now


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (hyperlite9002)*

Couple places. Vagparts.com or oempl.us. Some dude also sells them on the classifieds forum. (vwmaster or something like that is his handle)


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*

um. I've got them in, but the center bulbs are still lit. What needs to be changed in the coding? .......sorry.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (MachnickiA3)*

Yeah. Some of the coding needs to be changed. I'll e-mail you info.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Yeah. Some of the coding needs to be changed. I'll e-mail you info.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

now we want pics!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

of who?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_of who?

you


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
you










And this one is especially for you Terje.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_

And this one is especially for you Terje.
















Unless you installed the LED tails in your tail, this was not what I meant.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

eww...
Where did you guys get your 09 taillights?
OEMPL.US has them with the wireing harness for $495. Vagparts.com has them without the harness for $227. What is the best place to get them?
I'm trying to put together a compilation of parts upgrades. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

We got them from a GB. I can sell you my 07 tails if you'd like...


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (3lfk1ng)*

another option:
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_another option:
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

why no save the old code? forget to?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yea, i went to the local giac dealer and it just didnt occur to me in that moment


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

Has this thread been Sticky'd?
Is there a way to make the LED rings brighter?I was following my A3 today (wife driving) and it feels like the LED ring should be brighter. Especially when compared to the blinding brake lights.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

hey drew did u get a replacement one?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_hey drew did u get a replacement one?

Nah, too lazy. Still got to get my BiX's sorted. If you order something from Martyn LMK as I might hitch a ride on your shipping. 
Also, I did get the package so we can do the swap on the dead pedal.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Nah, too lazy. Still got to get my BiX's sorted. If you order something from Martyn LMK as I might hitch a ride on your shipping. 
Also, I did get the package so we can do the swap on the dead pedal.

send sean a message or give him a call. were buying some parts from martin.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

sent martyn an email so i might be picking up a few small items.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*

Martyn doesn't reply to my e-mails. Can you have him add a black rearview mirror (non-dimming)?
KTHX


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*



Is there a way to make the LED rings brighter?I was following my A3 today (wife driving) and it feels like the LED ring should be brighter. Especially when compared to the blinding brake lights.[/QUOTE said:


> Try setting the Byte 12 to DEC= 48 - dimming rear standlight (instead of 36) The higher the number the brighter the LED ring. Looks way better!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_Try setting the Byte 12 to DEC= 48 - dimming rear standlight (instead of 36) The higher the number the brighter the LED ring. Looks way better!









Will report back. Thanks.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Martyn doesn't reply to my e-mails. Can you have him add a black rearview mirror (non-dimming)? KTHX

Will do. Do you have p/n?


_Modified by drew138 at 8:21 AM 11/27/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Will do. Do you have p/n?

_Modified by drew138 at 8:21 AM 11/27/2008_

I'll get it to you on Sunday when I'm back in town.


----------



## audis-line3003 (Dec 17, 2008)

my ledtails is coming but de cables is not ready...how can we install or change de cables..ı wait comments please...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audis-line3003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audis-line3003* »_my ledtails is coming but de cables is not ready...how can we install or change de cables..ı wait comments please... 

You need to wait for the cables or make them yourself. I suggest wait.


----------



## audis-line3003 (Dec 17, 2008)

can you my give the name or the number of the cable


----------



## audis-line3003 (Dec 17, 2008)

what is the artikelnumber of the cables


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (audis-line3003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audis-line3003* »_what is the artikelnumber of the cables

try contacting oempl.us and see if they'll sell the harness separate:
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=754


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I think we have some extra harness sets here...


----------



## hatmeow (May 6, 2008)

Hi all, Thanks for the coding but it did not work for me and I wonder why...
I bought the (expensive) harness from Kufatec knowing that I will screw it up if I make it myself. However, It still did not work. 
I have coded my car with VAG com with the following code 
Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light - Original value = 22
Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight Original Value = 0 (no change)
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 - dimming rear standligh Original Value = 22
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active, Original value = Active (no change)
The light fault is gone but the red LEDs do not light up. My brake lights are now my turn signals and the yellow turn signals don't light up either. 
Is it the coding or the harness? Does it have anything to do with the loose wiring from the harness (circled in red) I have no idea what it is for so I grounded it.
http://i296.photobucket.com/al...b.jpg
Thanks in advance!



_Modified by hatmeow at 7:18 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (hatmeow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatmeow* »_Hi all, Thanks for the coding but it did not work for me and I wonder why...
I bought the (expensive) harness from Kufatec knowing that I will screw it up if I make it myself. However, It still did not work. 
I have coded my car with VAG com with the following code 
Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light - Original value = 22
Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight Original Value = 0 (no change)
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 - dimming rear standligh Original Value = 22
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active, Original value = Active (no change)
The light fault is gone but the red LEDs do not light up. My brake lights are now my turn signals and the yellow turn signals don't light up either. 
Is it the coding or the harness? Does it have anything to do with the loose wiring from the harness (circled in red) I have no idea what it is for so I grounded it.
http://i296.photobucket.com/al...b.jpg
Thanks in advance!
_Modified by hatmeow at 7:18 AM 12-22-2008_

you didn't fully read the first post of this thread! Read it again. This is what you're suppsed to do with the loose wire:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027491


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
you didn't fully read the first post of this thread! Read it again. This is what you're suppsed to do with the loose wire:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027491

mini fail!


----------



## hatmeow (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Thanks for your help Kwanja! A bit careless of me there...
That explains the inside tail lamps. What about the outside ones? Will tapping to the 12 V solve the outside lights issue as well? I have all the lights installed but the wiring and the coding is driving me NUTS!
Thanks!!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (hatmeow)*

If you re-read the directions and you are 100% sure you did everything right..... then you must have swapped the Left and Right outside harnesses. It's happened to a few folks and the result is exactly as you describe.
Post pics when done!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_If you re-read the directions and you are 100% sure you did everything right..... then you must have swapped the Left and Right outside harnesses. It's happened to a few folks and the result is exactly as you describe.
Post pics when done!

what Drew said. The left and right harnesses appear identical to the naked eye! Try swapping them


----------



## hatmeow (May 6, 2008)

Thanks EVERYONE!!! I DID IT!! LOOKS like a million Bucks!!
Thanks Drew, Kwanja and everyone else!!
Thanks Thanks Thanks!! I cant say it enough because it drove me nuts trying to get it right!
Thanks again!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## hatmeow (May 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

You Guys, I though I could get away with it.... Here is my pic!!








I actually had the same problem of Switching the harness around and could not get it to work properly. Bast***rds at Kufatec. With that money you would have thought that they can at least mark Left and Right on these things!!
However... All solved thanks to you guys...! 
Jeremy


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hatmeow)*

gorgeous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very nice! Welcome to the cult!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Very nice! Welcome to the cult!


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_If you re-read the directions and you are 100% sure you did everything right..... then you must have swapped the Left and Right outside harnesses. It's happened to a few folks and the result is exactly as you describe.
Post pics when done!

That's what happened to me


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hatmeow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatmeow* »_You Guys, I though I could get away with it.... Here is my pic!!








I actually had the same problem of Switching the harness around and could not get it to work properly. Bast***rds at Kufatec. With that money you would have thought that they can at least mark Left and Right on these things!!
However... All solved thanks to you guys...! 
Jeremy


I never get tired of looking at these things.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Quote, originally posted by CoastalA3+ »
Try setting the Byte 12 to DEC= 48 - dimming rear standlight (instead of 36) The higher the number the brighter the LED ring. Looks way better! 
Will report back. Thanks.

FYI - -Terje and I made this change on my car and although subtle, it does make a nice difference in brightness. It seemed to only change the outter ring -- but not entirely sure. Staring at the light and looking for a subtle diff can get boring. either way, I'm happy.
ALSO sorted by Bi-X finally. Works like a charm.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

can't wait till my harnesses get here... i have the lights sitting in my living room waiting to go on!


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
FYI - -Terje and I made this change on my car and although subtle, it does make a nice difference in brightness. It seemed to only change the outter ring -- but not entirely sure. Staring at the light and looking for a subtle diff can get boring. either way, I'm happy.
ALSO sorted by Bi-X finally. Works like a charm.

Yea, it does make a nice difference.
btw, I finally found someone to install the euro s-line springs for a reasonable price. I added a H&R RSB (set up stiff) while there were under there. NICE!!
Pics to follow...Thanks again!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_can't wait till my harnesses get here... i have the lights sitting in my living room waiting to go on!

Harness arrive yet?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_
Yea, it does make a nice difference.
btw, I finally found someone to install the euro s-line springs for a reasonable price. I added a H&R RSB (set up stiff) while there were under there. NICE!!
Pics to follow...Thanks again!

Sweet! Nice addition on the RSB too.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*

I'm installing my lights this weekend - is there any way to tell which harness goes on which side of the car? that way I don't have to rip it apart twice


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_I'm installing my lights this weekend - is there any way to tell which harness goes on which side of the car? that way I don't have to rip it apart twice









nope, identical...its plug and pray for first time...if not, swap!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*

The bags that the harnesses come in should be labeled.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_The bags that the harnesses come in should be labeled.

Used, came off angryican66 - oh well, guess I'll see how lucky I am


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (mack73)*

Count on having to switch them around, most of us did....
If you are one of the lucky ones....you scored! Then button it all up and vagcom away. 
Consider bumping the standing tail value to 48 from the recommended 36, it is perfect!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_Count on having to switch them around, most of us did....

i did some advanced caculations I learned in my masters program, determined that he has a 50.00% chance of getting it right the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
i did some advanced caculations I learned in my masters program, determined that he has a 50.00% chance of getting it right the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Might want to check your math there!








If you really want to try to avoid having to switch you can look at TPs [in guide on page 1 of this thread and try to map the pins. But prob easier to just plug and pray.
I also recommend bumping up the tail value to 48 or so. My car was defaulted to 32 and it was very hard to see at dusk.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (drew138)*

Nope not here yet. I'll get the harness on Monday via UPS tracking


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Mission successful. 
And dang it if I didn't land on the wrong side of the 50% - but not for the outers, I wired up the inners on the wrong side


















_Modified by mack73 at 12:02 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hotness!


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Dang it! I dunno why I keep clicking on this thread knowing that I'll feel jealous... One day... Just one more till the harnesses come in. UPS better deliver it quick cuz my last shipment didn't arrive until 7pm!! Hope it comes a little earlier so I can be done before it gets too dark.


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

Installed mine...pics will be posted soon...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dayam maurice you are fast! thanks for letting us use your place to do the install, and thanks you guys for the DIY thread! 
gothic serpent -- maudi -- brungold


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_dayam maurice you are fast! thanks for letting us use your place to do the install, and thanks you guys for the DIY thread! 
gothic serpent -- maudi -- brungold









Looking good brothas!


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Nice brungold and SoCal A3 crew! That looks like a mean buncha Eurotail A3s out on a mission to kick some butt! I see the lone GTI in the front there too, along for the ride.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i was REALLY impressed with the new look! apparently i wasnt the only one either. i got some attention several times just driving home! 
thought id get a little artsy:


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

few more hours before the harnesses get here........ i'm about to lose my patience...


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_few more hours before the harnesses get here........ i'm about to lose my patience...

It's worth the wait...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (maudi28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maudi28* »_
It's worth the wait...









Looks so good Maurice.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (maudi28)*

I'm going to kiss the UPS man when he presses my door bell...
Need wire taps from walmart, I thought I had some and looked... i have only one left from a whole box full








Should I go now? or wait for the harness and then go?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I'm going to kiss the UPS man when he presses my door bell...
Need wire taps from walmart, I thought I had some and looked... i have only one left from a whole box full








Should I go now? or wait for the harness and then go?









Wait man!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_I'm going to kiss the UPS man when he presses my door bell...
Need wire taps from walmart, I thought I had some and looked... i have only one left from a whole box full








Should I go now? or wait for the harness and then go?









if no one else is home take the package, I would wait, haha. I can tell you wouldn't want to miss the UPS man


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
if no one else is home take the package, I would wait, haha. I can tell you wouldn't want to miss the UPS man









The UPS man on the other hand might want to miss you if he knew that you were going to assault him with kisses.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
The UPS man on the other hand might want to miss you if he knew that you were going to assault him with kisses.

...or maybe he wouldn't


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
if no one else is home take the package, I would wait, haha. I can tell you wouldn't want to miss the UPS man









This dude is cool, prolly delivered about 20+ packages to me in the course of a whopping 4 months I've lived here but I only stayed home about 2-3 times. And this man is all random even on UPS ground shipments... Got my stuff as early as 10am, as late as 6:58pm (that's the exact time I got my LED tails in).


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*

I am partially very excited, and partially really disappointed...
My airbag lights came on and the codes don't seem too pretty...
At least the car's still under warranty and I made an appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*

crappy pictures will have to do now...
longest time wasted finding the damn license plate harness.... didn't know I had to look from under up








byte 12 set to "48"


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_crappy pictures will have to do now...
longest time wasted finding the damn license plate harness.... didn't know I had to look from under up








byte 12 set to "48"









Perfect!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now get out there and draw some jealous attention to your bad self...lol
Worth the wait?


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CoastalA3+)*

WELL worth the wait!!
I may have paid less than the first GB peeps








what I really need to do is give the car a bath... but it will get that dirty again on my way back home which is only 0.2 miles










_Modified by yoonskim at 5:59 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*

looking good yoon


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Now I just need that TT-Sline FBSW and then I will call it a day for a while.....and RNS-E


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*

Why are you copying me?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I'm going TTS wheel next too







But that was planned way before you went and did it


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_I'm going TTS wheel next too







But that was planned way before you went and did it

lol


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Why are you copying me?









No intentions but that's how it goes


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, terje


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_byte 12 set to "48"

looking good.... I did set my byte 12 to "65"


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_WELL worth the wait!!
I may have paid less than the first GB peeps










Yea well....braggin rights dictate that being in the "Original GB LED Crew" is worth a few bucks!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_

Yea well....braggin rights dictate that being in the "Original GB LED Crew" is worth a few bucks!








well technically he got a great deal from the guy that started it all aka angryrican66







so he has bragging rights


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NY_Avant)*

wahahahaha NICE I'm so smart!!
So I took some better pictures with my DSLR camera and guess what, I lost my memorycard reader!!! hahaha


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

congrats to the new comers of the LED tails


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

I know I am pretty late to all this, but is the only place you can get these lights at OEMpl.us? Looks like it would be like $530 shipped which is more then I hoped it would cost.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (-PTK-)*

If you don't mind the US Spec LED tail lights, i believe they may be a lot cheaper than the Euro spec ones... Not sure though but it makes sense since there won't be import fees involved plus the currency rate...
I'm thining about a new wallpaper


















_Modified by yoonskim at 11:22 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lookin very nice yoon!


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (-PTK-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-PTK-* »_I know I am pretty late to all this, but is the only place you can get these lights at OEMpl.us? Looks like it would be like $530 shipped which is more then I hoped it would cost.

If you want the North American route, I have a partial set. It will likely work out to about $300. Only difference is the turn signal lamps flash red instead of amber. LED lights are exactly the same.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4158499


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (audibmi)*

my dealership will sell the euro ones for 350 all day....


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

so get em then


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

i did, and i got them for like 275 with my discount lol


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess I am going to have to check with my local dealer to see if they can get the euro LED tails as well. I've been looking at those so much I don't think I could get the NA ones.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (tpsolid)*

People need to check out the first page of this thread. Just sayin'


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_People need to check out the first page of this thread. Just sayin'

LoL


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
LoL 
holy crap


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_People need to check out the first page of this thread. Just sayin'

ow my sides hurt from laughing!! Well played Jack, well played *golf clap*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (kwanja_a3)*

Someone better save the coding info before this thread gets 'holed.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*

Nevermind, I saved it.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any of you around LA that has a VAGCOM tool to help a fellow A3ers out? I've had the outer tails on but haven't put in the inner tails since I jumped in on the group buy months ago


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hey max, shoot over to Jimmy at Eurowurx in Burbank, he did the vagging for the three of us.


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_hey max, shoot over to Jimmy at Eurowurx in Burbank, he did the vagging for the three of us.

Rich, would that be the same Jimmy that's on our Facebook A3 group?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
Rich, would that be the same Jimmy that's on our Facebook A3 group?

That's the dude.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Someone better save the coding info before this thread gets 'holed.

I cleaned up this thread because it is a very good resource to those that need it. But I won't clean it again. So some of you besides terje_77 may want to save the code just in case.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: LED TAILS INSTALLED (irishpride)*

Anyone notice the brake lights are insanely bright in these new housings?
I had the wife drive the car home yesterday so I could follow and drool all over my car - but damn it was pretty harsh at a light. 
I'm going to turn mine down with vagcom when I get home


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^^ don't you have bad weather almost year round







? i don't think you should worry about the brightness. i think it's good to let others know to back the F' off!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

True. They're almost as bright as the rav4 brake lights. Trust me on this. Lots of soccer moms in my 'hood.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^^ don't you have bad weather almost year round







? i don't think you should worry about the brightness. i think it's good to let others know to back the F' off!

While I agree - I mean it was soo bright I had to look away when I was behind it stopped at a light







Or maybe I'm just a puss


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

Probably a little bit of both


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
Rich, would that be the same Jimmy that's on our Facebook A3 group?

yea. but he's not on facebook much.. call him at the shop .. 818-843-4400


_Modified by brungold at 12:15 PM 1/26/2009_


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
yea. but he's not on facebook much.. call him at the shop .. 818-434-4400

Weird I called that number and it wasn't Eurowurx. Nor did they know any Jimmy.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-PTK-* »_How much did a pair with harnesses go for during the last group buy?


$340ish if I remember correctly.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
if I remember correctly.


*IIRC


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

So- any new group buy? Im ready to get one asap- i prefer the US version, but i dont mind the euro-version either. Im about to put in an order via VWMaster1 - but was hoping for someone faster...

e


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_So- any new group buy? Im ready to get one asap- i prefer the US version, but i dont mind the euro-version either. Im about to put in an order via VWMaster1 - but was hoping for someone faster...

e


i couldn't wait for another group buy either so i have mine coming soon enough


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

and so where did you acquire yours?im really interested (of course complete with harness )


----------



## ivster (Sep 29, 2004)

I have been thinking about getting a set too.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i ordered mine through vwmaster an in route to me. took him anout a week to get them and now i assume another week to get to me


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i ordered mine through vwmaster an in route to me. took him anout a week to get them and now i assume another week to get to me


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boobie (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_i ordered mine through vwmaster an in route to me. took him anout a week to get them and now i assume another week to get to me

Is vwmaster a user or a site...not familiar obviously. And how much are they running you? Final question- do you have a VAG-com? I am mostly in Sunnyside with a new car and wondering who might be willing to help out with coding if I put in the Euro LEDs. Thanks.


----------



## -PTK- (Jan 6, 2009)

What does it take to get a group buy going? It seems like there is demand for these.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-PTK-* »_What does it take to get a group buy going? It seems like there is demand for these.


It takes a single person to find a vendor who would want to sell at a group buy cost
- Round up members interested
- Order the lights/harness and front the money for them
- Obtain order from vendor and start collecting money
- Ship lights/harness to members
= Happy LED people


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (boobie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boobie* »_
Is vwmaster a user or a site...not familiar obviously. And how much are they running you? Final question- do you have a VAG-com? I am mostly in Sunnyside with a new car and wondering who might be willing to help out with coding if I put in the Euro LEDs. Thanks.

hey ill help you out no problem. shoot me an im. nice to know theres an a3 so close by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . if you want ill installl them for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jono171 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

Just got mine sorted tonight. Thanks for the tips guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mVR6GTI (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Jono171)*

I went the NA route with the LEDs and I had the code done today. I noticed that there is a light light on the outer part of the tail that is not lit on any of the EURO versions. Is there a way to get this light off using some different coding ?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

whats up with the different lights on the side??


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (mVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mVR6GTI* »_I went the NA route with the LEDs and I had the code done today. I noticed that there is a light light on the outer part of the tail that is not lit on any of the EURO versions. Is there a way to get this light off using some different coding ? 









I'm not sure if that's from your flash or that's an actual bulb because that's just a reflector section on my NA LEDs and that area is only 1/2" thick


----------



## mVR6GTI (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*

Yes it's a reflector but there is an led or some very small bulb in there. Not from the flash. thanks for taking a look though.


----------



## mVR6GTI (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (mVR6GTI)*

Looks like I found my answer. I found this picture of a NA 2009 and it appears that the little reflector is lit by a bulb.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (mVR6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mVR6GTI* »_Looks like I found my answer. I found this picture of a NA 2009 and it appears that the little reflector is lit by a bulb.


Another Reason why Euro LED's Take the Win!!!!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Was driving one day and saw this really low car ahead with a really cool taillight that is somewhat similar to this LED design. Was wondering who went to steal our design and turns out to be a Maserati GranTurismo.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i love maseratis


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

just got the LED tails vagged finally! thanks to david (phoenix80) they look sweet! will grab some shots tomorrow


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

So... anyone in the SanFernando Valley, Thousand Oaks/Simi valley area willing to VAG my car so my LEDs can be configured? (and also the rear fog lamp- TT switch)... I've been running for a couple of nights now with all bulbs inside lit along with the LEDs (it's not bad..but i'd rather just have the LEDs lit like the rest of ya..)..

Thanks!!! I


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i thought i was helping you out erick! haha i am a little far from you tho..


_Modified by fune8oi at 6:38 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

what is the cost difference between putting na led instead of euro?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Depends where you buy them from ... OEMPL.us has the Euro spec ones for about 450US + shipping where as I can get the NA spec at the dealership for about $500 Canadian. I don't know what the NA spec ones go for in the US dealerships. You can however find the Euro spec ones much cheaper if you look around or manage to get a group buy together.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

Yeay!







thanks to Fune8oi my LEDs are configured and with the TT switch, i had my rear fog lamps enabled (i went for both sides a la A4)
me happy!!!








Thanks again fune8oi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








oh- and thanks Terje!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by tiptronic at 10:31 PM 5/28/2009_


_Modified by tiptronic at 10:31 PM 5/28/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

he parted out his LED tails!







what a trader..


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OK so what harness are people using for this? I may order the US ones through work tomorrow and just want to know what is the best wiring setup up to use to make them the easiest plug n play n VAG-COM.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

your looking for this one Brian 
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=989
NA LED's < EURO LED's


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

This might help...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4027491


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Yeay!







thanks to Fune8oi my LEDs are configured and with the TT switch, i had my rear fog lamps enabled (i went for both sides a la A4)


if you have both rear fogs on, people may mistake that for brake lights. although, that might not be a bad thing. 
pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

pics coming up..hehe.. yeah i thought about only doing one side..but what the hey.. the A4 has both of them..and really, it's not bad..besides these will ONLY BE USED during heavy fog/mist/heavy rain...
e


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_Yeay!







thanks to Fune8oi my LEDs are configured and with the TT switch, i had my rear fog lamps enabled (i went for both sides a la A4)
me happy!!!








Thanks again fune8oi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








oh- and thanks Terje!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by tiptronic at 10:31 PM 5/28/2009_
_Modified by tiptronic at 10:31 PM 5/28/2009_


np! time to pic whore! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (fune8oi)*

i think i want the US ones, never was an amber fan and prefer the red. So if i get the US ones from work, i can just get the OEMPL.US harness and they are plug n play n VAG?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ yep, should be!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Okay here are a couple of pics...
LEDs On:








Rear Fogs On:








Cheers!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

about time the LED master got the tails! lookin good, e!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Thanks for helping me out Rich!!!, 
And Fune8oi, and Terje77....
I'm excited with my new project with the LED upfronts. The Collimators (lenses) i got online (d'oh, i thought it was from china, it's from Canada!, only took 2 weeks) they make the LEDs output better focused- and bright!
Of course it'll prolly take me weeks before i can decide now to trim it..
e


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Got mine installed i just need someone to program in the GTA. if anyone sees this let me know lol. thanks


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tiptronic)*

Thanks for all the great advice on this topic.
Had the LED tails installed since drew's GB, but only got around to the coding today. Followed directions per 1st post of this thread:
Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light
Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 - dimming rear standlight
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated
All went well except that I couldn't change Byte 12 to anything higher than Dec=24 (original value). I could input a higher value like 36 or 48 and it would accept it and save it, but when I check out the LED ring, the intensity didn't change. Went back to screen, and it appears that Byte12 always defaults back to Dec=24.
Can anyone give me some clues on why my LED ring always gets reset back to the default value, and how to fix it?
Thanks much.


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

Noob question..........does the 09+ A3's come with LED tails??
Hopefully i'll be in a 2010 A3 in a few months(whenever they come out).


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re:  (BDI)*

Yes, yes they do... The US spec lights have the red turn signal, the Euro have the amber one and thats most of the lights you see in this thread. Your car will likely come with the red turn signal, but otherwise they are the same lights you see on here.


----------



## Mikevets68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

i always wanted a pair of these where can i get them? and who's selling it the cheapest! hehe


----------



## Wigzy07 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum, nice to meet you all!
I'm wanting to get a set of these euro led tails, but I have one question. If I wanna use LED license plate lights(a set of ziza leds) with these euro tails. Will this setup have any problem? or is there something I will need to add to this setup? because I have heard before that license plate led melted the housing or something
Thanks!


_Modified by Wigzy07 at 11:33 PM 7/31/2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Will you guys stop modding your cars! I can't keep up!!!!!!!!







Looks awesome!!!! Do you think European women will now be more attracted to you now that your ass is European?


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Will you guys stop modding your cars! I can't keep up!!!!!!!!










yes, this fact has actually been proven.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (tcardio)*

So no one has figured out how to dim the crazy brake lights? I looked in vagcom couldnt find anything...


----------



## 4WDude (Nov 3, 2009)

*LED coding needed for 2009 A3*

Need some help here… Got the euro spec LEDs reprogrammed last night using the codes on page 1. Now I have the following issues:
- middle filament bulb is constantly lit (there are 3 bulbs on each side & bulb #2 is lit)
- on turn signal, both amber & outer filament bulbs are blinking
- LED ring is not as bright as the pics on this thread
Wish list:
- have just the LED ring lit… the filament bulbs should only act as brake lights
- on turn signal, have just the amber light blinking
- have a brighter LED ring
No, I don't have the original coding anymore… long story... Installer claims that only Byte 12 got changed.
I have a *2009* model. My cousin has a 2006/7 - I gave him my NA spec LEDs & they look awesome! Mine look like crap compared to his.
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated! Hope this would help prevent problems for 2009 owners out there.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: LED coding needed for 2009 A3 (4WDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4WDude* »_Need some help here… Got the euro spec LEDs reprogrammed last night using the codes on page 1. Now I have the following issues:
- middle filament bulb is constantly lit (there are 3 bulbs on each side & bulb #2 is lit)
- on turn signal, both amber & outer filament bulbs are blinking
- LED ring is not as bright as the pics on this thread
Wish list:
- have just the LED ring lit… the filament bulbs should only act as brake lights
- on turn signal, have just the amber light blinking
- have a brighter LED ring
No, I don't have the original coding anymore… long story... Installer claims that only Byte 12 got changed.
I have a *2009* model. My cousin has a 2006/7 - I gave him my NA spec LEDs & they look awesome! Mine look like crap compared to his.
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated! Hope this would help prevent problems for 2009 owners out there.
I have a 2009 and just plugged in the euro spec and they work perfect, I think the issue is you didn't need to re-program anything unless you bought a euro Switch and want to activate rear fogs


----------



## 4WDude (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: LED coding needed for 2009 A3 (NY_Avant)*

When I plugged it in, the original config was fine except that the LED ring was too dim & the outer filament bulbs blinked with the ambers. Does yours do the same? Did you perform any code modifications?
I wish I could get the original coding, at least, so I could start over.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

coding on page 1


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: LED coding needed for 2009 A3 (4WDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4WDude* »_When I plugged it in, the original config was fine except that the LED ring was too dim & the outer filament bulbs blinked with the ambers. Does yours do the same? Did you perform any code modifications?
I wish I could get the original coding, at least, so I could start over.
no it doesn't, pretty weird


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Depends where you buy them from ... OEMPL.us has the Euro spec ones for about 450US + shipping where as I can get the NA spec at the dealership for about $500 Canadian. I don't know what the NA spec ones go for in the US dealerships. You can however find the Euro spec ones much cheaper if you look around or manage to get a group buy together.
you can get the Euro spec at your dealer
left 8P4 945 095E
right 8P4 945 096E 
each list for $127, I can't imagine the inner lights costing more then $60-70 each


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_you can get the Euro spec at your dealer
left 8P4 945 095E
right 8P4 945 096E 
each list for $127, I can't imagine the inner lights costing more then $60-70 each 

Are those the PN and price for the LED EU tails? Just the outer ones? And then the inner ones are an additional $60-70? Or is that for the regular tails with the EU amber turn signals?


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (TBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBomb* »_
Are those the PN and price for the LED EU tails? Just the outer ones? And then the inner ones are an additional $60-70? Or is that for the regular tails with the EU amber turn signals?
part #'s for outer euro spec tails at your local dealer, and I am assuming price on inner tails


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

Guys, quick question.
If i have a euro spec 06' 8P, is there a tail light i can buy that is plug and play? or do i need to change the harness too?
which sites are selling the eurospec LED tails? im so lost. hahaha
thanks for your help guys


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (seph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seph* »_Guys, quick question.
If i have a euro spec 06' 8P, is there a tail light i can buy that is plug and play? or do i need to change the harness too?
which sites are selling the eurospec LED tails? im so lost. hahaha
thanks for your help guys

not plug and play
need harness
need to vag code it
buy at dealer


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

short and straight to the point. thanks!
unfortunately for us, dealers are way too expensive to deal with.
Care to point me to where i can get harness and lights online?
thanks again


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

ok, so i just looked on OEMpl.us
http://oemplus.com/index.php?m...d=754
does that $540 package have the harness that I would need? or is there a difference with US/EU harness requirements?


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

its cheaper to but the lights from dealer than online. you are paying $500 from oemplus.com or scroll up 4 posts above you and see how much MSRP is.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

No way dealer is cheaper than OEMpl.us here in Oz.
whatever MSRP is there, we practically double it here easily on most products.
This is what we get when we have such little buying (bargaining) power, and a monopolistic industry.
thanks for your help and advice


----------



## 4WDude (Nov 3, 2009)

Just thought I'd share some findings on long codes, in case these weren't already posted...
google search 'a3 sportback ross tech codes'
http://translate.googleusercon...P8x6Q
http://oooo.a3.googlepages.com...1.pdf
Now if someone could help me find a solution to my taillight problem...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (4WDude)*

Great to see a thread with TPSOLID as the OPs!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where did that guy go anyway?


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (tcardio)*

This thread is STILL alive?








And as far as Oz is concerned (I'm in Sydney right now and I saw this sick-ass S3 just drive by while I was walking from the Fish Market getting my fill of live oysters







), everything here is so bloody expensive, I think oempl.us should set up shop here and give the Aussies some measure of savings rather than rip the North American folks off.









_Quote, originally posted by *seph* »_This is what we get when we have such little buying (bargaining) power, and a monopolistic industry.

You're right about that seph and I feel bad for you guys. I cringe about paying your prices for anything here. So damn expensive!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Great to see a thread with TPSOLID as the OPs!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where did that guy go anyway?

God rest his soul.







He's moved on to a better place.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
You're right about that seph and I feel bad for you guys. I cringe about paying your prices for anything here. So damn expensive!










Glad to see someone understands my pain!


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*christmas present*

I've been drooling over this mod since this thread first started and finally decided that I would get a set of the EU LED tails as a Christmas present for myself this year. I just ordered the Kufatec harness from oemplus. When I called my local dealer for pricing on the outer/inner tails, I was quoted 144 and 96 respectively. That's a bit more than I was expecting and even more expensive than getting the entire set from oemplus. Anyone else know of a cheaper alternative?
Also, anyone in the bay area able to assist a newbie with the install and coding once the parts arrive?
thanks in advance guys.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Anyone do the mod to make it look like the non-LED A4 tails? Basically, the center section is blocked so light does not go through, giving it the A3 LED tube look?










_Modified by LWNY at 12:59 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

damn there's still a demand for these lights? lol


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yoonskim)*

Definitely still in demand.
















Got them from this guy... solid seller.
http://www.audizine.com/classi...39725


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

thanks, sweet pic


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SFBay-A3)*

Mine


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just barely ordered mine because I decided I was bored and time for a change....harnesses are on back order for 3 weeks tho...=(


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (SocksA3)*

anybody have the coding to go back to stock? thanks


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

why do you need to code them back to stock? what happens if you leave them coded and put stock tails back in?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

multiple lights will come on


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

Just put the stocks ones on and let someone else deal with it. It's the American way. I need somebody to change my moral compass


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_multiple lights will come on

gotcha... 
for the record i coded stock tail lights for fogs before i got the euro switch to enable them and the driver's side was brighter than the left all the time... so i had to code it back to oem settings until i do euro switch and led tails.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Just put the stocks ones on and let someone else deal with it. It's the American way. I need somebody to change my moral compass

who is going to buy a car with multiple lights lit up on the cluster? (if that is what happens like tp said)


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

not on the cluster in your taillights.
some lights be brighter than other etc


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*

(this is a re-post)
Anyone experience the LED tails flickering when the car is started (with light switch off)? Mine do- but work fine after the initial start. Happened before and after VAGCOM changes.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_(this is a re-post)
Anyone experience the LED tails flickering when the car is started (with light switch off)? Mine do- but work fine after the initial start. Happened before and after VAGCOM changes.

my does that. its just testing the leds or some crap. startup test


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
my does that. its just testing the leds or some crap. startup test

I think it's because of your LED trunk light mod I installed...








(which REALLY came in handy last night!)
Thanks- good to know!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

u need post pics of the led trunk mod in my thread get more peoples to buy


----------



## SFBay-A3 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
whenever your car is on, the outer LED ring should be on. Doesn't matter what setting your light switch is set to. Doesn't matter if the brakes are or are not applied.
If this is not the case, then either your coding is incorrect, or the wiring is loose/incorrect.

Hmm, my LED rings don't light up during the daytime when the car is on...
I installed my LED lights yesterday and made the VAG-COM changes posted by TP. They look great at night when it gets dark and my auto light feature turns on the lights - they behave as expected and look just like the pictures posted here: only the rings are lit up unless the brakes are applied, in which case all the rings and brake lights are lit as expected.
When I'm driving around during the day and it is bright outside, all of the lights in the back are off unless I step on the brakes. When the brakes are applied, the outer tail LED rings light up along with all three incandescent bulbs, but since the inner tail LED ring is getting it's power source from the license plate lights which are off during the day, my inner tail LED ring stays off. When I step on the brakes during the day, I want my tail lights to look like this: 
[on on | on ]........[on | on on ]
but instead I get this:
[on on| on ........... on | on on ] 
Here, a square bracket represents an LED ring. 
Is there something weird with my setup or are others seeing the same thing? I've already double checked my long coding and am pretty confident that I did the wiring correct as well. If anything I would think that there is a setting somewhere that I could set that would turn on the license plate light and the outer tail LED ring as long as the car is on.










_Modified by SFBay-A3 at 10:29 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Bringing it back from the dead cause I finally caved and ordered some. So i'm sure I will be bugging people on how to go about this all.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TP rules!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

BACK FROM THE DEAD!!! 


whizbang18T said:


> anybody have the coding to go back to stock? thanks


 central electronics 

coding 

help with long coding 

Btye 9 to Dec = 24 (hex in the long number will be "18", but you enter DECIMAL 24) - 
Byte 10 to Dec = 24 (hex in the long number will be "18", but you enter DECIMAL 24) - 
Byte 12 to Dec = 24 (hex in the long number will be "18", but you enter DECIMAL 24) - 
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this was activated in mine, so no change with coding. 

Keith


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

so i am going to install my lights this morning and have a friend re-code the car when i get to work with his VAG COM. 

after reading the 1st post instructions, i can't really make any sense out of it. once we plug in the VAG should it be more obvious?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Go to module 46 under Vag Com; 

Click 'coding' 

Under 'long code helper', tab along (using the 'tab key') through the various bytes until you reach the bytes which you need to change. 

there are decimal and hex values. -the numbers in the long coding are hex, the coding helper speaks decimal. 

Input the decimal numbers you need, and move on to the next byte. 

For the final byte, I found that cold sensing was already active so I made no change. 

Keith


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks Keith. 

I got the lights installed in less than an hour in a rush before i had to get to work. one of the techs has his VAG COM with him today and we'll get everything coded later. 

hint for outer tail light removal. I couldnt get my driver side one out, so i sprayed some heavy duty silicon spray at the rubber grommet and that helped pop it out much easier. but in the process of removal i think i may have cracked a piece of that light a little. Oh well they aren't going back in the car.


----------



## taoz (Jul 17, 2005)

*LED tails non-OEM*

Just got those installed


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ugly ass lights


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

taoz said:


> Just got those installed


 To each their own, but I'm not a fan. but if you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

taoz said:


> Just got those installed


I have those same lights in red
and I think the red version looks better
look it up in one of TroySico's old threads


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

taoz said:


> Just got those installed


Keep these ugly lights out of the Led thread, somebody might mistake the OG LEDs for them.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

dont quote that,,


----------



## Snake0001 (Apr 16, 2006)

All Right! I pluged my new taillight 2011 and coding with the vag-com!

Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light
Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight
Byte 12 to Dec = 36 or 48 - dimming rear standlight
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated 









*
When you brake*











*BuT

This coding is not the good one from the real A3 2010 and 2011 
Bcause normaly, the A3 2010 & 2011 go like that! 

Look at this picture*










*When you Brake*











*I would like to have the exact ''long Coding'' from the A3 2010 & 2011 please... Can you help me ?*


Thx you so much!


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

It's really not at all clear from your post whether you want the first version posted, or the second...

As for the long coding, don't just copy someone else's entire long code, it affacts too much else

If you want the first, Byte 10 to decimal zero.

If you want the second, Byte 10 to decimal 100.

Keith


----------



## Snake0001 (Apr 16, 2006)

Allright so:

If you want the first, Byte 10 to decimal zero.
*Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight*










If you want the second, Byte 10 to decimal 100.
*Byte 10 to Dec = 100 - Fog lamps as a taillight*










*It is correct?*
*
Sorry for my english lol.. im not so good :-S*

Marc


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

*NON-EURO LED's*

so i got some NON-Euro LED's off a 2011 A3 for my 2007 and i have the harnesses too. i'm going to install these over the weekend. can i use the same coding as in this thread for the Euro's..i've looked through for my answer some, but 18 pages is getting outta hand, plus i'm at work.

also if i plug and play with the harnesses and drive to where i'm headed for VAG COM, will i have brake lights?? 

:beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

eddiefury said:


> so i got some NON-Euro LED's off a 2011 A3 for my 2007 and i have the harnesses too. i'm going to install these over the weekend. can i use the same coding as in this thread for the Euro's..i've looked through for my answer some, but 18 pages is getting outta hand, plus i'm at work.
> 
> also if i plug and play with the harnesses and drive to where i'm headed for VAG COM, will i have brake lights??
> 
> :beer:


yes use same code


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yes use same code


Cool..how about before though, for driving over to VAG COM it? Gonna install the night before than drive over in the morn to get coding.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

eddiefury said:


> Cool..how about before though, for driving over to VAG COM it? Gonna install the night before than drive over in the morn to get coding.


yes ok


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

VWAddict said:


> It's really not at all clear from your post whether you want the first version posted, or the second...
> 
> As for the long coding, don't just copy someone else's entire long code, it affacts too much else
> 
> ...


Is this the only way to change this? cuz I tried using a vagcom and changing it to 100, there doesn't seem to be any difference from byte 10 dec 0....am i doing something wrong or is there something wrong with mine??


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

*LED Tails installed but need help with coding...*

I finally installed the leds without a hitch except when coding... I wasn't able to check until this morning, but the rears along with the plate light stay on. I followed the coding from this post and it seems to have fixed everything, just not sure why they are on during the day.... can anyone help?

Car is a '06


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

everfresh59 said:


> I finally installed the leds without a hitch except when coding... I wasn't able to check until this morning, but the rears along with the plate light stay on. I followed the coding from this post and it seems to have fixed everything, just not sure why they are on during the day.... can anyone help?
> 
> Car is a '06


If its on during the day- what do you do to have it off during the night? confused...


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

tiptronic said:


> If its on during the day- what do you do to have it off during the night? confused...


I'm trying to figure out if the led strip is suppose to be on during the day? I assumed they should be off, and the only time the rears should light up is when I brake. At the moment the led strip is on, along with the plate light, during the day, and of course at night...

*Here's what it looks like during the day... don't get me wrong, looks cool like this, just want to make sure that this is how it's suppose to be...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

That's because of the DRL option coding in VCDS. If you want it off make sure DRL for USA is checked


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

I just got the euro outers only for my 2011 as it already had LEDs. Do I only need to do:

Btye 9 to Dec = 0 - as the final brake light (what is the final brake light mean?)
Byte 10 to Dec = 0 - Fog lamps as a taillight (fog lamps are the ambers or the inner pieces of the tails?)

or is there something else? I know it gets confusing with the different model years as well as a lot of other posts in this thread w


----------



## C_HamillA3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys! So I was hoping if someone can help me out. I got the LED tail lights and got them installed here in Arizona. But I did not realize till after I got home that the middle filament bulb is constantly lit. The LEDs, turn signals, and breaking lights are fine. I printed out a copy of the correct codes on page 1, post #1 of this thread and gave it to the ones installing it. See the pic below for my problem:










Anyone else experience this problem? Advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

C_HamillA3 said:


> Hey guys! So I was hoping if someone can help me out. I got the LED tail lights and got them installed here in Arizona. But I did not realize till after I got home that the middle filament bulb is constantly lit. The LEDs, turn signals, and breaking lights are fine. I printed out a copy of the correct codes on page 1, post #1 of this thread and gave it to the ones installing it. See the pic below for my problem:
> 
> Anyone else experience this problem? Advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks


Nope. You should get a screen shot of the coding, there's got to be something off.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

ahh I need those tail lights. There are lots of A200/A250 around and they always pull in front of me like to show me their ugly led tails haha.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

taoz said:


> Just got those installed


----------



## C_HamillA3 (Jun 23, 2014)

krazyboi said:


> Nope. You should get a screen shot of the coding, there's got to be something off.


So should I bring in Post #1's coding and compare it the shop's? I told them to follow it exactly too....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

C_HamillA3 said:


> So should I bring in Post #1's coding and compare it the shop's? I told them to follow it exactly too....


That's what I would do. :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Is there different coding from NA to EU LED tails, once I get TP's I wanna make sure I have it all right. 

Also Johnny, you got info on those LED reverse lights, where did you tie in the resistors? (not using those funky ass connectors, i got all of my own but thanks for sending them along!)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I'll have to look, but I created a thread


----------



## DanTMWTMP (Feb 12, 2016)

Anyone know which byte and bit number to change the rear fog light to brake for a 2013 Audi A3 (last year model 8p).






Audi A3 - Retrofit


website description



www.lightnings.dk





Here, it says it’s Byte 21, bit 4, but that was definitely not it. None of the ones suggested in this thread has worked.

Thanks!


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

It's been a few days, so I'm guessing nobody knows. My recommendation is to post this is one of the Rosstech VCDS forums, or look it up there... probably this has been answered.


----------

